# Kung



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Kung,
On âBasic steps for removing spywareâ
I canât download Windows Defender (98 SE) Do I need to download something else? 
Will the rest of the directions work with Win 98 SE? 
Thank you,
John#4


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You can download Ad-Aware if you haven't already as well as Spybot S&D; both of them work with 98SE, I believe.

www.lavasoftusa.com - Ad-Aware
www.safer-networking.de - Spybot S&D


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Windows defender is ONLY for Windows xp (home or pro) SP2.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Kung,
I have both of them.

The Basic steps donât work for win 98 SP. Do you have one that will work? 
I think the cookies and temps I canât see are slowing this computer way down.
Thank you,
John in Vt.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Kung,
Iâm bumping this up in hopes youâll see it.
John#4


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Hrm....I'll have to dig up a bit on 98SE - it's been a while.

In the meantime, if you haven't already, at least do the basic steps for unhiding the hidden stuff.

Then, download:

Spyware Terminator

and

Crap Cleaner (That's what it's called! )

Both are compatible with 98SE (and Crap Cleaner is compatible with Windows 95), and CCleaner should remove almost everything.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Kung,
I have Spyware Terminator, Ad-Aware and Avast. I used them about 3-4X times a week. Ccleaner I had trouble with and took it off.
Going through Windows Explorer, Etc. I donât have a place to show hidden files and folders or unselect hide protected operating system files
I know this must be a pain to you, and I thank you for the help you are giving me. 
Perhaps this could be put into a Sticky for us win 98 users? 
Hope to here from you,
John#4


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Windows 98

To enable the viewing of Hidden files follow these steps:

1. Close all programs so that you are at your desktop.
2. Double-click on the My Computer icon.
3. Select the View menu and then click Folder Options.
4. After the new window appears select the View tab.
5. Scroll down until you see the Show all files radio button and select it.
6. Press the Apply button and then the OK button and close the My Computer window.
7. Now your computer is configured to show all hidden files.

That should do it...a bit later, I'll make it a bit clearer for Windows 98 users.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Kung,
Will it seams no mater what I do I canât get into any of the documents and settings.
Iâve done everything you said and no luck.
I am missing something and canât find it.
John#4


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Bump


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Even with antispyware and antivirus software, 98 is going to be somewhat vulnerable to all sorts of nasties - simply because it is outdated.

Upgrading doesn't necessarily mean a fancy new system or big money. If your needs are modest, a "refurb" high-end P3 or low-end P4 with a licensed install of Windows 2000 (very much like XP) can usually be had for well under $100.

A few months back, IBM.com was selling "certified used" M-series P4 Celeron 1.8ghz with 512mb, XP Home, 40gb, CD-Rom, 90 day warranty, etc. for $110 + tax shipped to your door. The IBM stock changes frequently - give them a look. 

I've ordered approx. 20 used systems from IBM over the last year - all worked perfectly and are well built machines.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

OntarioMan,
Thank you for the site. I may use it in the future. 
Right now what Kung and I are trying to do is get rid of the hidden files and folders. 
I think that may be most of my problems. 
Thank You,
John#4


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

do this:
1. click my computer on desktop
2. click tools at the top
3. click folder options-then click the view tab
4. click on show hidden files

I had to get on my windows 98 system to figure this one out!


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

you may want to add this to the monthly tasks/spyware removal threads kung!......


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

OntarioMan said:


> Even with antispyware and antivirus software, 98 is going to be somewhat vulnerable to all sorts of nasties - simply because it is outdated.
> 
> Upgrading doesn't necessarily mean a fancy new system or big money. If your needs are modest, a "refurb" high-end P3 or low-end P4 with a licensed install of Windows 2000 (very much like XP) can usually be had for well under $100.
> 
> ...


so, by switching to a diffrent system with windows 2k on it is going to give him the option to view hidden files? I really don't think this is a solution.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I suppose you can view hidden files on any operating system - but the steps to view hidden files on Win98 were already given by someone in a previous response. The point of my post was to shed some info. on affordable upgrade paths/options.




Teresa S. said:


> so, by switching to a diffrent system with windows 2k on it is going to give him the option to view hidden files? I really don't think this is a solution.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

I donât know it seems no matter what I do I canât get into these files. 
Iâve gone over everything at least 4-5 times. 
Iâve tried to run them in âRunâ and it just will nor recognize it. 

C:\Documents and Settings\[your username]\Cookies
- C:\Documents and Settings\[your username]\Local Settings\Temp
- C:\Documents and Settings\[your username]\Local Settings\Temporary Internet

john#4


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

did you try my posted solution?


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Teresa,
Yes Iâve tried that.

In the view I have under hidden files

Do not show hidden files
Do not show hidden or system files
Show all files, This is the one Iâve checked
Then I go to âRunâ and they will not come up.
Any Ideas?
John#4


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

why are you going to 'run'? 'Run' isn't for removing temporary files, etc. You have to go to 'my computer' and manually retrieve the files you are wanting to remove.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah...you shouldn't have to type those paths in the 'Run' field; should just be able to manually surf to them, i.e., click on My Computer, C: drive, Documents and Settings, and so on.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Kung,
I did all the above I have a my documents folder, its not in there.
I have nothing that says âdocuments and settingsâ at all.
Do you think I should reload Win 98SE? Could this be the problem? 
I think we are all pulling our hear out by now, I know I am.
John#4


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I gotta admit, I'm confused; I'm about to go find a Windows 98 computer and test this out to see what 'I'm' getting.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

What the heck goes on with this thing?
Iâve reinstalled Win 98SE, No luck
I tried running in safe mode, no luck.
I scan disk and defrag in safe mode,no luck.
Have I **** a cook here or what?
John#4


----------

